# melden y verspüren



## GinevraD

Estoy tratando de traducir este poema de la guerra y no encuentro el equivalente para esas dos palabras (y que haga sentido)

Vorne sitzt in tiefer Sappe

wohlgeschützt der grimme Feind,

dass er *melde* seiner Wache,

wenn er zu *verspüren* meint.

Sentado al frente en honda salvia (?)
Bien protegido el nefasto enemigo
que él reporta (?) su guardia,
cuando él tiene la intención de sentir (?)


----------



## ayuda?

Vorne sitzt in tiefer Sappe
wohlgeschützt der grimme Feind,  [der grimme Feind ist wohlgeschützt]
dass er *melde* seiner Wache, [er seiner Wache melde]
wenn er zu* verspüren* meint.

[ Mi intento de hacer una traducción, por si sirve de algo. Primero parece que no tiene pies ni cabeza el poema. El orden de las pablaras del alemán, aun bajo circunstancias normales, es poco fácil. Pues, puede que no se traduzca al pie de la palabra, no obstante, acierta más o menos, creo. Espero que pueda ayudarte a comprenderlo mejor.]

el nefasto enemigo se sienta en el frente (de batalla)  [de doble sentido]
bien protegido en la zapa honda [zapa = trinchera]
para hacer la guardia =[presentarse a trabajar]
siempre que/cuando piense sentir algo


----------



## GinevraD

@ayuda? Gracias - The first two lines make sense in your translation but the last two are difficult to understand -

Is the poem easier to
translate in English?


----------



## ayuda?

¡Lo que quieras!
Whatever you want.
What didn’t you understand there?
Maybe you could just give me your idea of what you think the first 2 lines meant—then the last 2, okay? Glad to help if I can.


----------



## GinevraD

My translation/ understanding of the first two lines is the same as yours -

The last two:
para hacer la guardia =[presentarse a trabajar]
siempre que/cuando piense sentir algo
y falta el _dass_

It makes little sense in Spanish =
Para hacer la guardia siempre que piense sentir algo (?)

when(ever) he thinks he feels something - is that what you mean?

that is why I asked you to give me the English equivalent to see if it makes sense to me.


----------



## ayuda?

dass er *melde* seiner Wache, [er seiner Wache melde] [the horrible enemy] reports for guard duty/ his watch]

wenn er zu* verspüren* meint. [when he thinks he senses something/_piense sentir algo_]


----------



## ayuda?

dass = para [the way I see it]


----------



## GinevraD

ok gracias - me confundía la palabra _sentir_ que tiene el sig. de '_to feel_' y de '_to sense_"


----------



## ayuda?

Other opinions always welcome.
I am by no means perfect in this either.
As I always say, German is like a massive Gordian Knot, you've just got to untangle it. Poetry makes it doubly hard to do that.
I found this hard to translate also.

*Note: *Sounds like they are talking about the Grim Reaper [Sensenmann]??


----------



## osa_menor

"wenn er zu verspüren meint
Unruh auf der Hexenküche"

La oración del tema no fue completa.

_... cuando piense sentir perturbación en la Hexenküche (cocina de las brujas)._


 

Un saludo.


----------



## GinevraD

Sí fue mi error. No sé si había un punto después de meint. en el original que copié o si lo puse yo. En mi copia está el punto. Eso me hizo pensar que era el final de la oración.
gracias @osa_menor por notar el error.


----------

